# I wanted a green lawn during winter like Ware has



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Am I doing it right?

Actually, since I didn't go with any PreM for the new renovation, the North side of the house is LOADED with Poa. I'm going to be scalping the  out of it, and putting down Prodiamine tomorrow. High temp is supposed to be in the 70's, with 80's following with lows of 60's. I probably should have put it down a few days ago, but it has been really rainy. This Friday, I'll be renting a pole saw, and cutting down any vegetation that is growing within 1' of my fence line. My neighbor that has the lot that's overgrown passed away last year, and nobody has ever done anything with that portion of the yard. I'll probably be climbing over the fence, and lumberjacking a few trees... oops! :nod:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

:lol:


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

You need a flamethrower for that mess.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Bunnysarefat said:


> You need a flamethrower for that mess.


I know, right?! I knew what it was around December, but I was out of town for a good portion of the past 2 months, so I couldn't do much with it. My game plan was to go hands-off for fall and the last half of winter (which in our case usually is over within a week this time of the year) and then hit anything that comes up hard core. I guess we'll get to see what reel mowed poa looks like :lol:


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

Katana https://www.domyown.com/katana-turf-herbicide-p-10316.html to the rescue


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1757

See thread for poa post em options.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

@Colonel K0rn , how's the rest of the yard looking?


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Might be easier to rent a sod cutter and start over lol


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Project after project for you Brother! You won't know what do do with yourself when everything is lined out!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Add sand, and drop that Flex21 to maybe .145" or so and you'd probably have a pretty decent putting surface.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> Project after project for you Brother! You won't know what do do with yourself when everything is lined out!


I got lines right here brother!









Dropped the HOC on the Flex to 0.5 and got as much as I could get with the high HOC bars mounted on the cutter. Judging by the amount of weed pressure that I had just during the winter, I went with a high rate of prodiamine, and got that down in the front yard. I'm planning on going over everything that's green in the front with Certainty tomorrow at a high rate, and then irrigation on Sunday.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

So did my neighbor appeartly. Pretty sure he overseeded with poa annua in the fall and usually overseeds with crabgrass in the spring.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Lord, his yard isn't as bad as mine is. But I have to say that I'm looking forward to next winter, and having a clean looking bermuda yard! Keep in mind, I'm still only a few months into being that 0.01% that goes hardcore on their lawns. Didn't really kick it off into high gear until I did the renovation, and my first "oops" spray with Celsius, which led to the renovation lol

Oh, and if you look at my neighbor's yard, with the white truck, I did a PreM on his lawn and the neighbor next to it.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Those are looking pretty good. I think the annual over seed look is really pretty. However, with two kids under two, my wife is glad when the Bermuda goes dormant so
I'm not cutting the grass every three days.


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> Those are looking pretty good. I think the annual over seed look is really pretty. However, with two kids under two, my wife is glad when the Bermuda goes dormant so
> I'm not cutting the grass every three days.


I'm about to have 3 kids under 4 and I've already started floating trail balloons on this "great new stuff I found called PGR" as I quickly mention the price under my breath.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Bunnysarefat said:


> I'm about to have 3 kids under 4 and I've already started floating trail balloons on this "great new stuff I found called PGR" as I quickly mention the price under my breath.


Same boat, bro. Just remember: Time = Money, so timed saved is money saved.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> Bunnysarefat said:
> 
> 
> > I'm about to have 3 kids under 4 and I've already started floating trail balloons on this "great new stuff I found called PGR" as I quickly mention the price under my breath.
> ...


Concur with you both. I have a bottle of t-nex in hand and plan to spray this year once I get bare areas filled in.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> Concur with you both. I have a bottle of t-nex in hand and plan to spray this year once I get bare areas filled in.


You should be able to spray it whenever the grass takes off as it should help the lateral spread of the grass to help fill those bare spots even faster.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> > Concur with you both. I have a bottle of t-nex in hand and plan to spray this year once I get bare areas filled in.
> ...


That's what I used to think as well. My extension POC at Auburn (PhD in turfgrass) told me that using t-nex type PGR still results in slower overall growth vs without. So I took his remark to imply that vertical and horizontal growth both slow down, but vertical growth slows more than horizontal, so unsure really what to think on the PGR impact for lateral growth. With that being said, I haven't read any kind of publication asserting his position. So, probably going to wait until June or July before applying, also, just to see the difference before and after application.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

@Movingshrub I can tell you that in my back yard when I was trying to get the bermuda that was by the pool to spread out, I used PGR for the first time ever, and noticed that it did affect the vertical growth, but it had a noticeable increase in lateral spread that took over a lot of the bare areas. As a matter of fact, that area that I sprayed the PGR on has the least amount of weeds through my whole lot, as I did not spray PreM at all last fall. The only treatment was fert and PGR. I'm a believer. Set a couple of test spots and see what kind of results you get, I'm sure you'd be surprised.


----------

